
Ask HN: Good USB camera for remote work with good Linux compatibility? - urlwolf
Zoom makes my 12 core CPU burn to the ground. I wonder if it&#x27;s the camera. Some cameras do some processing in hardware it seems, but I suspect this happens only with proprietary drivers (probably not on linux).<p>Anyone found something they like?
======
runjake
Logitech 920 or 615, but webcams are sold out everywhere, right now.

~~~
kyawzazaw
using that c920s. works perfectly

------
johnnyL1337
Not a hardware solution but it's being talked about today, I wonder if using
OBS to capture the video and outputting it to v4l2 loopback with
[https://github.com/CatxFish/obs-v4l2sink](https://github.com/CatxFish/obs-v4l2sink)
and reading it in zoom that way would be better. Just a thought, hope this
helps.

------
snegu
The good webcams are sold out everywhere, so you'll be lucky if you find
anything!

~~~
bttw2
I haven't checked today, but on Monday I was able to buy a webcam directly off
of Logitech's website. All the retailers I could think of checking were out of
stock.

------
foxyv
I haven't been able to use my webcam lately because the teleconferencing I use
(WebEx and Slack) is having issues keeping up with bandwidth. I haven't even
been able to use the On Computer audio and had to dial in.

------
lmn23
You can try Droidcam, which allows your phone to be used as a webcam.

------
facorreia
I used Logitech C920 HD Pro for a couple years with Ubuntu. It worked pretty
well. I cannot vouch for the issue you're mentioning though.

~~~
nextos
Logitech C270 HD is a cheap alternative that also works quite well,
particularly microphone wise. Image is much lower resolution, though.

